# How do I show a "no show" after waiting 15 min. and calling?



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

I arrive and am told by the App that the rider has been notified. I wait about 3 minutes and call . . . no answer, then hang up. I wait another 10 minutes calling twice more. I get a hang up. I also leave messages.
So I go to the App and I do not have the option of "No Show". I also cannot cancel the trip because that option is not available. The only remaining option is to show that I picked up and dropped of rider virtually instantly. Otherwise, I cannot control the App.

After doing the "Pick-Up" and "Drop-Off", the banner shows $3.50 fare. There is a help option in that banner but "No Show" is not an option.

This Trial and Error way of learning the system earns me about a 3.2 score but that's the only way to learn how to use it. ( Oh, and, of course, several free rides given away.} And then there's the open ridicule from the Rider saying how incompetent you are. It took me 2 days to go back to learning and the abuse the last time.

I had a Rider, a technology nerd, show me how to use it so I wouldn't have to give away rides. I was so grateful. But that's the Uber Training System. (No, their training video does not cover this topic.)

SO, HOW DO I DESIGNATE A "NO SHOW" FOR A RIDER?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Dude you have been on here for over a month with 26 postings, you have not learned FUber way to **** With You. It's not like trying to find a needle in a hay stack.

Casuale Haberdasher Could be a record!


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

UberHammer said:


>


I WILL GIVE THAT A TRY TONIGHT. MANY THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO HELP.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I suggest you make an appointment to go to your local Uber office. They can put your app in test mode.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Why in the world would you wait 15 minutes for a passenger to show up!? That's crazy!


----------

